# Our new van



## minnehaha (Feb 2, 2020)

We sold our trusty T4 and now have our proper grown up van! Adria Twin 600.


----------



## REC (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice one!


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 2, 2020)

Very smart. Lovely colour too...


----------



## Lee (Feb 2, 2020)

Lovely looking van,  I'm glad you're growing up but don't rush too much and then you will be able to enjoy it.


----------



## The laird (Feb 2, 2020)

Very nice indeed


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Feb 2, 2020)

A beautiful van. Small wonder you look so happy.  Enjoy the safe travelling and create many memories. 
.


----------



## Martin P (Feb 2, 2020)

Very smart looking van


----------



## argoose (Feb 2, 2020)

tidy fair play


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 2, 2020)

Looks very nice. Enjoy your adventures in it


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 2, 2020)

Very smart, enjoy your travels and drive safe.

Regards,
Del


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 2, 2020)

Looks fab and health to wear,i see you have a dome to launch a exocet missile.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Feb 3, 2020)

Very nice looking van enjoy your travels


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 3, 2020)

It is a very nice looking van, I also love the colour


----------



## Robmac (Feb 3, 2020)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Forresbroons (Feb 4, 2020)

Nice looking van and the colour is lovely


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 14, 2020)

Adria Twin a great van and a lovely strong colour.


----------



## macker1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Like the colour and the wheels, have fun when you can get away in it


----------



## dunfillin (Apr 15, 2020)

macker1 said:


> "have fun when you can get away in it"


Exactly that - It looks like this is going to be a lost year in many  more ways than this.
I really feel for all those who had such high hopes and great plans at the beginning of the year,  but ultimately your health and those of others must come first in these difficult times


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 15, 2020)

Nice van but I'm not sure you need a gun turret on the roof, even going through Calais.


----------



## barge1914 (Apr 15, 2020)

Lovely van, pity like ours going nowhere!


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 15, 2020)

argoose said:


> tidy fair play


Is that you Ness?


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 15, 2020)

Gorgeous van Minnehaha! You must be raring to get out and about in that beauty


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 11, 2020)

Lovely colour


----------



## ragittyrags (Jun 11, 2020)

its nice to see someone so happy...ive got a t4  were going to sell and then buy a sprinter hopefully to convert,,,where theres a dome ,theres a home..


----------



## mjvw (Jun 11, 2020)

Nice Great news "having a tidy shell on your back"


----------

